# TTOC Group Status



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

There may be some delays adding new members to the TTOC group as I am now the only person who can do this and I have a full time job involving shift work. Please be patient I will get to you . It would appear that other committee members have been removed from the moderation group.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

So who is admin on your site to remove moderators and have you asked the question why?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> So who is admin on your site to remove moderators and have you asked the question why?


 The other committee member with admin on THIS site has been removed from the Admin group on here I think I know why and who is behind it but it just seems childish to me .


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

well for once i can honestly say.........it wasn't me (best shaggy impression) :roll:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

FFS.

Kids. I'm gonna be out of TT ownership soon thank god.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Andrew, I thought you where the only TTOC committee member who had the authority anyway, as you where the only one who apologised for not doing it, as you where working late/shifts.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Andrew, I thought you where the only TTOC committee member who had the authority anyway, as you where the only one who apologised for not doing it, as you where working late/shifts.
> Hoggy.


No Nick also had the ability but it has been removed , might be simpler just to say its not possible anymore obviously what the forum owners want .


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andrew, I thought you where the only TTOC committee member who had the authority anyway, as you where the only one who apologised for not doing it, as you where working late/shifts.
> ...


Can I suggest you pick up the phone and talk about all this please?

Communication is key and posting on forums/FaceBook/email is provocative/unnecessary/wasteful of resources/dare i say it - juvenile.

Kids/Amateurs.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Always hated these bunch of twats :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Hoggy said:
> ...


Ok but I'm the only singer on the stage now eh Rich ?


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Can't see the problem if nick didn't do it anyway, then it was always you as Hoggy said Andrew.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Wallsendmag said:


> Ok but I'm the only singer on the stage now eh Rich ?


Andrew, call me thick but what do you mean? Communication man, communication. FFS don't assume people know what's going on because you do.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

I'm still not understanding this :? Are you talking about only you have the correct rights on the TTOC forum or the TTOC section of the TTF?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> I'm still not understanding this :? Are you talking about only you have the correct rights on the TTOC forum or the TTOC section of the TTF?


TTF, Nicks Mod staus has been removed for some reason. I wouldn't post about the TTOC Forum on here.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

ah ok, not heard about that :?

could hoggy not be given some extra duties with him being a TTOC member? If he et al don't mind?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Ikon66 said:


> ah ok, not heard about that :?
> 
> could hoggy not be given some extra duties with him being a TTOC member? If he et al don't mind?


No you need to have access to the shop as well to confirm the status might just be simpler to abandon it as I really can't be bothered with the hassle now. There is always something going on behind the scenes like this whatever people say in public and I've had enough .


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

well if it makes you feel any better, I, or even we, don't get told about any of this either :?

jamman and gazzer for mods


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Yeah make me a mod :lol:

For what it's worth Andy I think you do a great job you just (at times) have a short fuse and a big gob (much like me) :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Ikon66 said:


> well if it makes you feel any better, I, or even we, don't get told about any of this either :?
> 
> jamman and gazzer for mods


bloody heck paul, me a mod? can't look after myself half of the time lol........and i have a bigger Gob than james :roll:


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> There may be some delays adding new members to the TTOC group as I am now the only person who can do this and I have a full time job involving shift work. Please be patient I will get to you . It would appear that other committee members have been removed from the moderation group.


Andrew it was only ever you did this task apparently, so this topic once again is just pure shit stirring. can nick no longer remove your foot up topics now then :roll: time to think before posting maybe.........or give Hoggy admin rights on ttoc shop to help out maybe? as paul suggested earlier.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> Wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > There may be some delays adding new members to the TTOC group as I am now the only person who can do this and I have a full time job involving shift work. Please be patient I will get to you . It would appear that other committee members have been removed from the moderation group.
> ...


Nick also did it but facts don't seem to bother you do they? Well at least that's one of Johns demands taken care of we can't charge the forum anything to mod it if nobody on the committee has any control over it .


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

Wallsendmag said:


> Gazzer said:
> 
> 
> > Wallsendmag said:
> ...


Andrew not going to argue with ya bud, but if you recall........how many times in the past a newbie has asked when and you have replied that you were working so they would have to wait.......and also when you went on holiday no-one could get anything done as you would be away. (i said apparently) reading into previous posts you have made.....and! even Hoggy had that impression?
so my joke above was only a mickey take and i appologise if it miffed you xx


----------



## noroomforthedog (Feb 17, 2013)

Andrew hang in there bud ! The shite storm gonna pass , just like the snow ( anyhow if its the same protaganists ) give me pm

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 29, 2013)

WTF? :? Now we're getting the TTOC sh1te on here too?  Give me strength, its a great car but the bitchiest forum and club I've ever been on.


----------



## audimad (Jan 7, 2008)

ChrisF said:


> WTF? :? Now we're getting the TTOC sh1te on here too?  Give me strength, its a great car but the bitchiest forum and club I've ever been on.


Don't forget friendly, (well sometimes). :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

There is always Club Audi :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

